# Zombified. My current obsession.



## WildWon (Feb 6, 2009)

At work, we are slow. I'm a graphic designer. The managers said "Photoshop some shit." I mean, thats a paraphrase, but we are to learn new PS abilities.

I love zombies. I've seen tons of Zombie tuts running round these Nets. And i've decided to put them to good use.

Heres my first attempt.

Before & After of Un-dead-cle Sam.








And then i decided to move onto a REAL photo.
And i know its poor form to put up an in-the-work style art piece, but alas, i just want to know what more i should do on this photo. It needs *something* and i've done a few more things, but i can't quite put my finger on it.

So w/out further ado

ZombiPlutonij-

Before - 


Spoiler











After - 


Spoiler


----------



## Calafas (Feb 6, 2009)

How about a bloody tear in the t-shirt?  Or chunks of hair falling/fallen out?  Seeing as how them 2 things are untouched.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 6, 2009)

Calafas said:
			
		

> How about a bloody tear in the t-shirt?  Or chunks of hair falling/fallen out?  Seeing as how them 2 things are untouched.



Yes yes, good play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shirt was up on the docket for SOMETHING to be done to it, so some mess and gore there would be good.

Didn't think of removing hair. Done and done! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and to anyone who might be curious, a full blown pic will be posted when completed. Also, i'll be randomly picking other photos from the board with which to eff around, so if you have any major objection to being zombified, lemme know, otherwise, you're all fair game... if you've posted a picture here somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the gory holes on Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, IMO, the cracked skin looks like marble, not rotten. Try to decrease the number of cracks a bit, make them less uniform and give the skin a yellowish/greenish tone, with patches of white. That's TOTALLY zombie!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 6, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> ZombiPlutonij-
> 
> Before -
> 
> ...







love the first one

you need to make toni more Zombish 



p.s
dont try with toni's pics because he is already scary


----------



## WildWon (Feb 6, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> I love the gory holes on Toni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, he will be full on undead by the time i'm done w/ him.

Also, he's the least likely to be pissed about a photo being edited. So it was a quick grab on my part, just to eff around w/ some zombie effects. Just building up my PS stats (already have a +5 due to some natural 20s i've rolled at work with some jobs i've completed. Want to up it a bit more.)

Oh, and i'm a fucking geek.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol those are cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 6, 2009)

Me likey Wildy..You just do your stuff, and I'm eager to see the finished product..

Also, use as much of my pictures as you wish!! I don't mind at all, actually, I'm very flattered!!

And I especially like what you did with my eye!!


----------

